
Did an Acid Trip Change Your Life? Scientists Want to Know About It - anythingnonidin
https://futurism.com/hallucinagenic-drugs-study/
======
gaspoweredcat
maybe its something to do with the rather messed up state of my mind
(autism&ADD) but despite having significant experience with psychedelics i
have never had a "spiritual" or "meaningful"

